# Looking to Purchase a USED Macbook or Macbook Pro



## N. Eshelman (Jul 17, 2010)

My wife's computer died yesterday. She needs a different laptop (she works from home one day a week online). We cannot afford a new computer right now. Nor were we planning on her's dying! 

Here's what we need: 

A used Macbook of Macbook Pro. 

Please let me know if you have one that you would like to sell me. 

Thanks!


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Jul 17, 2010)

nleshelman said:


> My wife's computer died yesterday. She needs a different laptop (she works from home one day a week online). We cannot afford a new computer right now. Nor were we planning on her's dying!
> 
> Here's what we need:
> 
> ...


 
Have you tried craigslist? Also what is the maximum amount you wish to spend?


----------



## Idelette (Jul 17, 2010)

Personally, I wouldn't go with craigslist (even though I've known people that got decent laptops on there) it's just not very secure and you have no way of knowing whether it's stolen, and you have no way to trace back the person that sold it to you in case there are any issues.

I would suggest Ebay, because you can always return the laptop if there's a problem with it, and I would only look at the sellers with the highest ratings.


----------



## jfschultz (Jul 19, 2010)

If a hundred dollars or so keep you from buying a new MacBook or MacBook Pro, check out the on-line Apple Store. Scroll down and on the left find Refurbished Mac link. For a while after a new generation is introduced, this will also include new Mac's of the previous generation.


----------



## Emmanuel (Jul 19, 2010)

While I agree with John's post above, I would also recommend checking out Wegener Media--a company based out of Columbia, SC (my hometown), that sells refurbished Macs.
My dad got a refurbished Mac Book from them and it works very well.
FYI, one of the tech guys who works there is a PCA pastor––blurring the lines between tent maker and Mac repair man.


----------



## FenderPriest (Jul 19, 2010)

Don't know what your price range is, but the referb section of the Apple Store is pretty decent.


----------



## Curt (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow. Everything in the Apple Store's refurb section costs more than my MacBook new.


----------

